# Shameless Pet Posting...C&C Welcome



## CMfromIL (Jan 16, 2012)

Our little dog Penelope managed to sit still for a few pictures yesterday.  Enjoy.


----------



## KenC (Jan 16, 2012)

Did you buy the carpet to match the dog or vice-versa?  Seriously, not the best background for this particular dog, which is a real cutie of course.  The last one is particularly cute.


----------



## CMfromIL (Jan 16, 2012)

She usually doesn't sit still for very long.  I'll have to try and catch her sometime if she's on a blanket or something.  Thanks for the comments!


----------

